# New Reptile Owner



## CarlG91 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi,

So i am due to get a new reptile soon, A Stimson Python to be exact

Which will be hatched next month i think? so ready to pick up around christmas time,

but from my understanding they need to be in a smaller enclosure for the warmth,

I was going to buy 2 enclosures, 1 for when i first get the python, but they look too small at the size of 20 x 20 x 20


will that size be small enough or should i go a bit bigger to control the heating better??

So if you could, to all Reptile owners/Lovers

What size Enclosure is best for a hatchling and for how long until its at age to go into a bigger


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 28, 2021)

https://www.dollarsense.com.au/products/5l-quadrant-storage-container -- you can get these at the reject shop
Use a small 5w heat mat underneath 1/3 of the tub + a thermostat!


A stimson python that hatches next month that you get around christmas time will be VERYYYYY small - smaller than youd think


----------



## CarlG91 (Oct 28, 2021)

cheers thank you,
So the mat doesnt take up the whole floor only 1 third of it?


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 29, 2021)

CarlG91 said:


> cheers thank you,
> So the mat doesnt take up the whole floor only 1 third of it?


Correct


----------



## Timmah (Oct 29, 2021)

Welcome to the stimmie owners club  a small enclosure is a good idea to start with, so your new mate won't feel overwhelmed being in a big open space when they're little. I got the reptile one$ 150 reptile starter tank kit, comes with tank, heat mat, hook and water dish. Add a hide or two and substrate and it's done, but not the cheapest option. 

The general rule is to have the enclosure size no smaller than two sides the length of the snake. 20x20x20 would be a little small to start with, not because of the snake size but because you'll be upgrading in no time. My starter tank was 20x30x15, and my boy grew very quickly out of it. You don't want OT have to spend money on tanks every few months! 

Don't forget to post pics when you get him or her!


----------



## COLAPB (Oct 29, 2021)

I have a 6yr old Stimson, awesome little thing. I started with a 600x450x450 reptile one enclosure and had her in smaller tubs inside until she grew into the enclosure.
I now have her in a 900x450x650 with lots of climbing structures and live plants.
They move around so much at night, don't go too small!


----------



## CarlG91 (Dec 22, 2021)

Timmah said:


> Welcome to the stimmie owners club  a small enclosure is a good idea to start with, so your new mate won't feel overwhelmed being in a big open space when they're little. I got the reptile one$ 150 reptile starter tank kit, comes with tank, heat mat, hook and water dish. Add a hide or two and substrate and it's done, but not the cheapest option.
> 
> The general rule is to have the enclosure size no smaller than two sides the length of the snake. 20x20x20 would be a little small to start with, not because of the snake size but because you'll be upgrading in no time. My starter tank was 20x30x15, and my boy grew very quickly out of it. You don't want OT have to spend money on tanks every few months!
> 
> Don't forget to post pics when you get him or her!



Here’s some pics, I did go with the same setup you got but cost me $119,

I actually went and bought a new water bowl from Kmart, cost $2 as the corner rock one was sooooo small and he likes this one,

I ended up getting a T+ stimmie male,

I love his coloration ,

I got him home Saturday but he was in shed ,

he just finished his shed last night so I’ll wait until tomorrow to see if he will eat now
Just thought I’d send pics as I asked


----------

